
Create .gitignore files for your project - pablode
https://www.gitignore.io/
======
ciupicri
[https://github.com/github/gitignore](https://github.com/github/gitignore)

~~~
0xcoffee
VSCode also has a nice .gitignore extension that uses the same repository as
source.

[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=codezomb...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=codezombiech.gitignore)

I like this extension because I can easily merge multiple gitignores with a
couple of keystrokes.

------
gumby
I kinda don't get this. Don't you just >> .gitignore patterns that cause
problems as you see them in git status?

~~~
paulddraper
Until your Eclipse co-worker checks out your project you've been using
Intellij on. And then some wackjob uses Vim or Emacs.

